# How old is too old to train a dog to duck hunt?



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a 2.5 yr old golden retriever, my dog LOVES the water I can't keep him out of it. He is trained with the basic stuff like sit and stay, he fetches tennis balls like no tomorrow. He always brings the ball back to me. He is also very used to being on the boat I have taken him fishing hundreds of times. I have never duck hunted and would like to get into it.



My only concern is that he is too old to train. Any suggestions as to teaching an old dog new tricks?



thanks in advance Chad.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

2.5 is still young......Retriever (Golden or Labrador) are bright dogs and stay a "puppy" fer a year and a halfto 2 years so he probably is outta the puppy age and probably easier to manage. It would really be up to his drive and your willingness and dedication to train him. 

Gator isgoing to be a year old in January and is balls to the wall from morning to night. I can take him to the pond and throw his duck training dummyALL DAY LONG, I really don't think he'd quit but I make him stop and take a breather every 15 minutes or so. When I take him outside to do his business, he runs straight to his duck dummy and grabs and holds it while he is doing his business. I'm not training him to fetch ducks (don't give a "quack" bout duck hunting) but I do take him to the woods and try to flush birdies and track deer...He is still not sure about gunfire, but he doesn't run fer cover when a shot rings off by him...I wish I could do more training w/ him because he has a strong drive and would really thrive with better training.:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink










Gator and his dummy (Had to buy another 1 and keep it hid since he chewed a hole in this un and it won't float)


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

no 2.5 yrs is not too old to start. One bit of advice start real slow with introduction of a gunshot. whenever you throw a ball or anything like that keep a cap gun around and start by popping that off each time you throw. he will soon learn that noise means fun, after a while start moving to a little ouder stuff than a cap gun.


----------



## procompz71 (Sep 30, 2008)

my brother trained is 4 yr old to duck hunt with us .. very smart dog just a little trigger happy lol ..


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

2.5 is not too old, but it will be more difficult. Remember, that obedience is the key with older dogs. The first thing to do is fore break him. Then put his commands on a whistle. After that start working on lining and marking....really the best thing to do is get a book on it and then find another guy with a retriever at about the same level and go at it together.

Im training a 2yr old and an 18month old right now, and am probably going to completley start them from the beginning, so if you any problems we will probably be on about the same page.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Not really an age to old. Will just take a little time and patients.along with maybe breaking some bad habits.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

no such thing as too old. especially if the dog is already quite fond of tennis balls, etc.


----------

